# Passaround Suggestions



## pitonboy

I liked the Cut Brooklyn passaround so much (so far) that I was wondering if there were other knives that held that much interest. I am proposing that we make suggestions and we will go from there. Obviously, long waiting-list items like a Kramer might be interesting but I can't get my hands one one if I wanted to. Anyway, suggest away:cool2:


----------



## Andrew H

I've wanted to try a heiji for awhile now, especially after seeing them at the ECG.


----------



## add

Wow, you are gonna get real popular, real quick around here. 

Here is one I'd love to take out for a spin (as long as you are asking... he he):
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...40mm-kurouchi-kiritsuke-shaped-wa-gyuto.html#


----------



## Crothcipt

add said:


> Wow, you are gonna get real popular, real quick around here.
> 
> Here is one I'd love to take out for a spin (as long as you are asking... he he):
> http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...40mm-kurouchi-kiritsuke-shaped-wa-gyuto.html#


I was wondering about this one last week.


----------



## pitonboy

I am going to JKI next week while on holiday, so suggestions involving their merchandise would be especially apt (I don't NEED another knife but I know I'm going to buy something)


----------



## The hekler

Wow, lucky you. I'm sure no one can make suggestions better then Jon plus you will get a chance to handle the knives in person which is a major up side. You can always use another knife that's part of the fun of Japanese knives they are so specialized there's always a few you don't own yet!


----------



## Crothcipt

I have been curious about Nenox since I first saw one.


----------



## The Edge

add said:


> Wow, you are gonna get real popular, real quick around here.
> 
> Here is one I'd love to take out for a spin (as long as you are asking... he he):
> http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...40mm-kurouchi-kiritsuke-shaped-wa-gyuto.html#



If you want to wait a couple months, I've actually got that one. I'm just having fun with it for now, so I need to wait a while before I send it away on holiday.


----------



## add

The Edge said:


> If you want to wait a couple months, I've actually got that one. I'm just having fun with it for now, so I need to wait a while before I send it away on holiday.



Taylor, if that works for you sometime in the future, definitely on board here.

Any initial impressions of the knife?
Last time I checked, couldn't seem to find any reviews on this one yet....


----------



## tgraypots

Fujiwara. Been wanting to try one for years.


----------



## pitonboy

tgraypots said:


> Fujiwara. Been wanting to try one for years.



Do you mean the ones that Jon carries or the brand on JKI?


----------



## pitonboy

add said:


> Wow, you are gonna get real popular, real quick around here.
> 
> Here is one I'd love to take out for a spin (as long as you are asking... he he):
> http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...40mm-kurouchi-kiritsuke-shaped-wa-gyuto.html#



I have the kochi but Jon put such a nice finish on it that I want to play with it for a bit before making a passaround, but it will happen


----------



## The Edge

add said:


> Taylor, if that works for you sometime in the future, definitely on board here.
> 
> Any initial impressions of the knife?
> Last time I checked, couldn't seem to find any reviews on this one yet....



A quick overview of the knife is: thin behind the edge, bevel set on knife when received was amazing, and f&f was some of the best I've seen on a knife in this price range. Performance was between my DT gyuto and gengetsu I received at the same time. Balance was very forward of the ferule, but seemed to go with the knife perfectly. Initial edge degraded fairly quickly, though I have yet to resharpen it, I want to reach for this knife first when I'm making something new.


----------



## tgraypots

Yep, the *Fujiwara* that Jon carries, and Japan Woodworker used to carry. The one I remember pictured from JW seemed to be darker, almost kurouchi-esque though. I'm no longer buying new knives, but if I were, this is one I think I'd like to have.


----------



## pitonboy

Andrew H said:


> I've wanted to try a heiji for awhile now, especially after seeing them at the ECG.



Which heiji would you be most interested in?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Rookie has a Konosuke ZDP 240 gyuto that i've love to get my hands on. we'll see if its sticksonless!


----------



## wenus2

pitonboy said:


> Which heiji would you be most interested in?


I'm with Andrew on that. Would be fun to play with a Heiji gyuto.


----------



## Andrew H

pitonboy said:


> Which heiji would you be most interested in?



Anything of his that's semi stainless; I've heard so much about that steel.


----------



## add

The Edge said:


> A quick overview of the knife is: thin behind the edge, bevel set on knife when received was amazing, and f&f was some of the best I've seen on a knife in this price range. Performance was between my DT gyuto and gengetsu I received at the same time. Balance was very forward of the ferule, but seemed to go with the knife perfectly. Initial edge degraded fairly quickly, though I have yet to resharpen it, I want to reach for this knife first when I'm making something new.



Thanks Taylor.

Much appreciated.



pitonboy said:


> I have the kochi but Jon put such a nice finish on it that I want to play with it for a bit before making a passaround, but it will happen



Piton, is your initial impression in line with the above?


----------



## pitonboy

wenus2 said:


> I'm with Andrew on that. Would be fun to play with a Heiji gyuto.



You may have to settle for a Heiji Suji


----------



## pitonboy

add said:


> Thanks Taylor.
> 
> Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Piton, is your initial impression in line with the above?



This is a PRETTY knife with great fit and finish. Doesn't flex. Great cutter. No complaints but then again, I will leave that to the passaround opinions


----------



## pitonboy

Have the Heiji on the road and the Kochi to go soon. Namaxy is organizing a pass for the Fujiwara/Gengetsu. We had one request for a Nenox. Any other knives people would be inertested in seeing passed around?


----------



## Andrew H

pitonboy said:


> Have the Heiji on the road and the Kochi to go soon. Namaxy is organizing a pass for the Fujiwara/Gengetsu. We had one request for a Nenox. Any other knives people would be inertested in seeing passed around?



Shigefusa 240, of course.


----------



## pitonboy

Have four knives cycling around the country. Was wondering if anyone else had any requests for future passarounds?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

pitonboy said:


> Have four knives cycling around the country. Was wondering if anyone else had any requests for future passarounds?



I wouldn't mind a chance to use one of Maksim's Yoshiaki Fujiwara gyutos. They have gotten so many glowing reports on the forum that my curiosity has been piqued.


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I wouldn't mind a chance to use one of Maksim's Yoshiaki Fujiwara gyutos. They have gotten so many glowing reports on the forum that my curiosity has been piqued.



Yes! Maybe Maxim could initiate a passaround after his holiday?


----------

